# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (7)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Day of fun 2day! Went down to Newcastle with DiegoTheDestroyer to Newcastle to do a trade for a Retic wee Diego is all happy now). So that was a nice 
Not so nice: needed a larger rub for houdini (methinks the 1 he's in is just far too small), so i got a rub off Diego that he's been keeping for me (and been using as a feeding rub in the mean time). The bad part of this being that Diego's Burm has taken to mutilating his food and thusly the rub was something of a mess (damn you Mr. Bananas!!!!).
As with everything in the Operation cleaning of the rub had to be done secretly. Ive just finished spending an hour bleaching the rub and it still stinks a bit. Will try again tomorrow and see if i can get rid of the smell.


----------

